# To Rout or not to Rout... and how?



## lycos100 (Mar 13, 2011)

My name is Dave, I live in Oregon, this is my first post and I would say my woodworking skills are somewhere between beginner and intermediate. In other words, at least for the near future I expect to have more questions than answers on this forum.

So here is my first question...

I'm building a hanging tool cabinet with four adjustable shelves. I have *Pilaster Strips* that I'd like to use to raise and lower the shelves. 

The cabinet and shelves will be made of a really nice 3/4 " _*plywood*_ with a red ash _*veneer*_. I plan to inset the pilaster strips so they're more or less flush with the inside walls of the cabinet. The pilasters are 5/8" wide & 3/16" deep (& 36" long). My plan calls for using a dado blade to cut the kerfs -- which I don't have. 

But I do have a router. So...

Given that I'm using a nicely veneered plywood, and want to prevent tear-out, which router bit would be IDEAL? Spiral Upcut? Dado bit? Straight bit? 

I would like to get a 5/8" diameter bit for a snug fitting pilaster. 
Ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

lycos100 said:


> My name is Dave, I live in Oregon, this is my first post and I would say my woodworking skills are somewhere between beginner and intermediate. In other words, at least for the near future I expect to have more questions than answers on this forum.
> 
> So here is my first question...
> 
> ...


If it were me i would use a 3/8" up spiral bit. You can adjust it to fit or make the 5/8" you need. This bit will not tare out when you are cutting the 3/16" deep. they can be got here and also other place's.
MLCS solid carbide router bits


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

It's always tricky to cut veneer plywood with out ripping the veneer off at the same time, with the bit below with the bearing on it it's makes the job easy, just clamp one board down, slide the shelve board over and clamp one more board down ,you now have a guide slot that will match the shelve board dead on, the clamped boards will help hold the veneer down in place when you make the slot for the shelve board to fit in..
You are only cutting down 3/16" so one pass will do the trick you don't need to use the high price Spiral bit for just a quick slot..

=====
Trim Pattern Router Bit ▼
3 pc 1/4" SH Top Bearing Trim Pattern Router Bit Set | eBay

You also use the bits below with brass guide but the key is clamping the boards down to keep the veneer in place.. ▼ you can also put a rabbet on the clamp down boards to hold the veneer down..the rabbet is for the guide to ride in so down remove with the 1st. pass of the router bit..
4 pc 1/2" SH Dado Plywood Straight Router Bit Set | eBay

===



lycos100 said:


> My name is Dave, I live in Oregon, this is my first post and I would say my woodworking skills are somewhere between beginner and intermediate. In other words, at least for the near future I expect to have more questions than answers on this forum.
> 
> So here is my first question...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, the sticky threads are full of good information and worth reading. In the sticky about straight vs spiral bits you will find an explanation of how spiral bits work.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums* Dave.*


----------

